# Select vorbelegen und ähnlich wie Input mit Value variabel machen ?



## Fummler (12. Oktober 2004)

Bei Input kann man ja z.B. mit

```
<INPUT name="Vorname" size="32" maxlength="50" value="__Vorname__">
```
ein Feld durch eine Variable oder einen Identifier mit value vorbelegen lassen.
Doch wie kann man das bei select regeln ?

Hier ein Beispiel:

```
<SELECT name="Land" size="1">
                <OPTION selected value="D">Deutschland</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="A">Österreich</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="CH">Schweiz</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="LI">Lichtenstein</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="B">Belgien</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="NL">Niederlande</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="F">Frankreich</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="DK">Dänemark</OPTION>
                <OPTION value="GB">Grossbritannien</OPTION>
              </SELECT>
```
Das soll in einem Bestellformular stehen und Deutschland soll erstmal als Vorbelegung vorgegeben sein. Ich habe aber auch ein Kundenlogin eingebaut und damit werden dann automatisch die Kundendaten auch in den Feldern vorgegeben so das nicht immer Name, Strasse usw. wieder eingegeben werden müssen wenn der Kunde sich eingeloggt hat. Leider klappt das beim Land nicht. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht das Neukunden Ihr Land selbst von Hand eingeben müssen und vielleicht auch noch Schreibfehler machen sondern bestimmte Länder wie oben gezeigt vorgeben werden aber trotzdem ähnlich wie bei Input dann ein Wert anders wie der selected-Wert automatisch angezeigt wird der durch das Kundenlogin ja z.B. Schweiz sein könnte.

Ist das möglich ? Es soll ohne Javascript am besten nur mit Html funktionieren.

Gruss


----------



## German (12. Oktober 2004)

Nur mit HTML wird Dein Login ja nicht laufen ...
In PHP würde das so ausschauen:

```
<SELECT name="Land" size="1">
<OPTION value="D" <? if($Land=="D") echo "selected"; ?>>Deutschland</OPTION>
<OPTION value="A" <? if($Land=="A") echo "selected"; ?>>Österreich</OPTION>
<OPTION value="CH" <? if($Land=="CH") echo "selected"; ?>>Schweiz</OPTION>
<OPTION value="LI" <? if($Land=="LI") echo "selected"; ?>>Lichtenstein</OPTION>
<OPTION value="B" <? if($Land=="B") echo "selected"; ?>>Belgien</OPTION>
<OPTION value="NL" <? if($Land=="NL") echo "selected"; ?>>Niederlande</OPTION>
<OPTION value="F" <? if($Land=="F") echo "selected"; ?>>Frankreich</OPTION>
<OPTION value="DK" <? if($Land=="DK") echo "selected"; ?>>Dänemark</OPTION>
<OPTION value="GB" <? if($Land=="GB") echo "selected"; ?>>Grossbritannien</OPTION>
</SELECT>
```


----------



## Fummler (12. Oktober 2004)

@German
Du hast recht nur mit Html läuft das Login auch nicht. Es ist eine Shopsoftware (Shoppilot) die mit Perl läuft. Und genau das ist das Problem an der Sache weil da die Seiten schon dynamisch generiert und ausgegeben werden kann ich keine PHP Seite dort noch einbauen . Es wird zwar eine Variable __LKZ__ dort mit dem Inhalt des Landes bereitgestellt aber diesen Wert bekomme ich nur in ein Inputfeld mit value mit meinem Wissen rein. Deshalb diese ganzen Klimmzüge.
Danke für Deine Mühe und Dein  Codeschnipsel aber ich muss es irgendwie ohne PHP hinbekommen oder doch zwangsweise ein Inputfeld nehmen .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## German (12. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal wie in Shoppilot das <select> mit der Zahlungsart funktioniert


----------

